# New to the site!



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just registered on the site, wanted to introduce myself. From looking around I def know some of you from other sites, but look forward to being around and posting more now that I'm a member!

See you all around the forums, stay big!


----------



## quick01 (Jul 24, 2011)

Do work! Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## dub (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 25, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Glad you made it over to us


----------



## dubz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to IM, the best bodybuilding/nutrtion/anabolic forum on the web


----------



## Stealthduce (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome Scotty... Lots of helpful peeps on here!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 28, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Just registered on the site, wanted to introduce myself. From looking around I def know some of you from other sites, but look forward to being around and posting more now that I'm a member!
> 
> See you all around the forums, stay big!




Welcome.


----------



## obeymyarm (Jul 29, 2011)

welcome


----------



## toothache (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello there


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there dude! Welcome to the site. What other sites are you active on btw? Stats/goals?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone, good to be here 

I post on RX, AM here and there, was on PHF alot a while back and a bit now, member/lurker at OLM, ProM, etc.


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Rx = Rxmuscle, right?


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 1, 2011)

squigader said:


> Rx = Rxmuscle, right?



yeah, dont post a ton over there, but been on the site for quite some time. and dont tell anyone there but i lurk at Muscular Development as well, prefer RX personally tho


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 1, 2011)

p.s. - accidentally made two of these intro threads, didnt read the "thread will be posted after approved by a moderator" message the first time.. oh well


----------



## squigader (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't worry, the mods are quite nice about honest mistakes like that. They're generally pretty cool except when it comes to people being serious idiots


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome enjoy


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

